# Bolens 1886h p/s assist



## woodbine5 (Dec 1, 2013)

just acquired p/s assist for the above unit. need the spool valve # 172-2537 to insert into the proportioner block on the hydro. cant locate one anywhere. can i hook it up w/o the valve? not going to use belly lift cylinder.any ideas????


----------

